# Alpine 7905 demo video



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

My 7905 Full refurbed by Jeff Priddy


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. I installed those when they were new. Nothing today can touch that old stuff.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Mr12voltwires said:


> Congratulations. I installed those when they were new. Nothing today can touch that old stuff.


Uploaded another video


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i miss the excitement of alpine, clarion and eclipse headunits.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Robb said:


> My 7905 Full refurbed by Jeff Priddy


Ahhh, the good old days! Those frosted, green lit buttons are iconic, you just need an eq to go with that.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

ckirocz28 said:


> Ahhh, the good old days! Those frosted, green lit buttons are iconic, you just need an eq to go with that.


No EQ needed


----------



## Fish Chris 2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Robb said:


> My 7905 Full refurbed by Jeff Priddy


I had an Alpine 7905 ☺ First person in my town of about 80K people at the time, to have a CD player in my vehicle. It was great unit, other than it skipped from the bass hitting on certain notes.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Robb said:


> No EQ needed


For the complete old school Alpine coolness, not for sq.


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice. I remember a lot of 7903's and 7904's from back in the day. If memory serves, the 03 was the amplified version of the 7905 you have.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

SUX 2BU said:


> Very nice. I remember a lot of 7903's and 7904's from back in the day. If memory serves, the 03 was the amplified version of the 7905 you have.


thanks. I wonder how many are using 7905 in 2021 ? lol


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I would think extremely few, perhaps a handful. But people like us who like to still use the old stuff are still out there. I'm rockin' a pair of Alpine 3539s and 3523 amps (all circa 1988-89) and a 3656 crossover (1990ish). And until about a year ago, I was running a gold-letter Kicker C10 sub also, so again around 1990.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Im probably the only 1 in Canada using a 7905 still


----------



## okrockon (Oct 4, 2021)

Robb said:


> My 7905 Full refurbed by Jeff Priddy





Robb said:


> Im probably the only 1 in Canada using a 7905 still





Robb said:


> Im probably the only 1 in Canada using a 7905 still


----------



## okrockon (Oct 4, 2021)

Hi folks, new to this .Had a motorhome in the 90s. Removed the sound system and stored it over 20 ago. Have unpacked and been thinking about what to do with this. Too much for my car or my aging ears. It consists of an Alpine 7905 deck, Alpine 3321 Eq, 2 Alpine 3525, 1 Alpine 3539, pairs of speakers/ Quart/ QM 19 HC, QM 100 MC, Qm 130 TC, QM 210 k, crossover/2/ QM 325 CS and a pair of gold letter 10'' KICKERS. Remembering disturbing the peace. Could I build the speakers into loudspeakers or would that be inappropriate for this collection. Anyone have have thoughts about a fair price point for any or all of components? I would like to make informed decisions and respect the quality from that time. Thanks


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> i miss the excitement of alpine, clarion and eclipse headunits.


X2 I keep telling Alpine to go back to 80's green !!


----------



## S.C. Robert1999 (Jul 11, 2016)

Robb said:


> Uploaded another video



VERY NICE I had the 7903 in my mustang with the 3321 eq


----------

